# Toy Cottage



## Rubex (Jan 3, 2016)

This old cottage sits in beautiful scenery down a long track away from any roads or civilisation. The array of toys in this place is unbelievable and I can imagine a toy collector would be in his element. From Lego sets dating from 1974 to Beano annuals dating from 1987, this place had it all, a real time capsule! I couldn’t help but feel sad here, it really was like the family went out one day, something happened, and they never returned. There is lots of personal stuff including school books, Christmas cards and letters from the two children – the sort of things parents usually cherish, not leave behind. 





























































This is a story the little boy had written in his homework book about a hedgehog translated into English: "_The Hedgehog June 13th. The hedgehog is very prickly and has between 5000 and 7000 spikes on it. Insects live in its coat. When an enemy comes they bunch into a tight little ball. The hedgehog is a small creature about 10 inches long._".









































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Telf. (Jan 3, 2016)

Epic find, well in.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice great photos.another top report
Looks like a lovely find


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2016)

A very interesting report with good pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2016)

What a cracking find Rubex! Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 3, 2016)

A great report on this very sad cottage rubex


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice report! Loving the Lego! That was before the age of Minifigures as we know them. The set cost £2.45 when it came out and boxed would fetch about £30 (on the high end) now. My maths may be off but that's an increase of 1124.49%! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 3, 2016)

lovely stuff-Im jealous!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 3, 2016)

Great stuff Rubex, I remember many of these toys and books from my childhood. That little mark2 Morris is nice. I can't help feeling there is a sad story here though.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 3, 2016)

I have the same feeling as Sludden. I'm thinking maybe she passed away and the children went to a home. There's too many personal items left. The wardrobe must be full of her clothes. Going by the calendar and the Beano books looks like it was vacated in 1987.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 3, 2016)

Sad, but interesting. Could even be that bailiffs came and evicted the family.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2016)

Heart-breakingly fab pictures Rubex...


----------



## dbutt81 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fab picture's.


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2016)

There does seem something sad about this cottage, you captured it well Rubex, Thanks


----------



## The Doc (Jan 4, 2016)

Top job, very eerie place. Great pics!


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 4, 2016)

I really like the look of this place you have captured it well! I agree with the above, seems like it was a sad ending to this place.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for lovely comments guys on this very special but equally as sad place.


----------



## tazong (Jan 4, 2016)

There is something very haunting about seeing childrens toys just left in there bedroom, i am sure its has a sad tale but the pictures were fantastic.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 4, 2016)

Great report and Photos Rubex, this the one place which always saddens me, to think that the children left all their toys make me ask "Why?" I know its well out in the sticks and only had a outside loo but every time I've moved my kids stuff has come with us. (my youngest is 38 and we still have lots of her toys still in the attic (Or the grandkids play with them)
Shame so much has been moved around or gone


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 4, 2016)

Well captured Rubex. A sad but interesting little place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 5, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> Great report and Photos Rubex, this the one place which always saddens me, to think that the children left all their toys make me ask "Why?" I know its well out in the sticks and only had a outside loo but every time I've moved my kids stuff has come with us. (my youngest is 38 and we still have lots of her toys still in the attic (Or the grandkids play with them



You are very lucky that each time you moved, your new property had space for your reminders of a past time - We certainly didn't as we downsized to live within pensions etc! Anyway experience shows that many of these vast collections come from families that are quite distant and fragmented - an attic full of old toys is a very poor substitute for the laughter of a granddaughter or the thoughtfulness of a son or daughter in law on a regular basis.

There is in fact the possibility that what we see here is the detritus left after the happy ending to a somewhat mundane and miserable life in this country - perhaps Mum eventually raised her kids in sunny Australia or other sunny clime. 'Assisted Passage' did place restrictions on what one could take, unless you had money hidden away. so pack a couple of suitcases and leave the rest for somebody else to sort out. Anyway, knowing the address it will not be difficult to search local council/county etc records.


----------

